# Does it usually take this long?



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

I started my cycle 8 days ago today. I have a 75 with a AC500.
Readings have been as follows:

Ammonia Nitrite Nitrate
2.0 0_ 0
4.0 0_ 0
2.0 0_ 0
2.0 0_ 0
2.0 0_ 0 
2.0 0 _ 0
2.0 0_ 0
2.0 0 _ 0

as you can see I haven't seen any Nitrites or Nitrates.
Just wondering if this is normal?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes, with out a bacteria source it can take 6 week or more.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes its normal. Just get some bio spira and it will be cycled in less than 3 days.


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

Oops, forgot to add that I have a filter media from my established cichlid tank floating in the water since day 1. I also added some bacteria starter yesterday.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

evo8ny said:


> Yes its normal. Just get some bio spira and it will be cycled in less than 3 days.
> [snapback]1123748[/snapback]​


Bio spira doesn't usully work that fast.....


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

What are you using for a ammonia source?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

JPZ28 said:


> Oops, forgot to add that I have a filter media from my established cichlid tank floating in the water since day 1. I also added some bacteria starter yesterday.
> [snapback]1123751[/snapback]​


Would have been better for you to put the media in one of your new filters and not float it around the tank.


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

sccavee said:


> What are you using for a ammonia source?
> [snapback]1123763[/snapback]​


I started out with the pure ammonia drop method. Then on day 3 I added 3 small 1" fish and 4 even smaller rosy reds(?).


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> JPZ28 said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, forgot to add that I have a filter media from my established cichlid tank floating in the water since day 1. I also added some bacteria starter yesterday.
> ...


They are 2 different types of filters. The cichlid tank has a Top fin system on it, this one has the ac. Could I just put the top fin filter in the ac filter between the charcoal and the ceramic rings? would that help speed it up?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

JPZ28 said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > JPZ28 said:
> ...


You can stuff it in there. Can you get your hands on some bio spira or another bit of media from an established tank?

I am curious as to why you just did not follow the fishless method?


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> JPZ28 said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


I'tll stuff it in there then. I guess I could order the bio spira, no one around here stocks it. 
I just got tired of looking at an empty tank I guess.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> JPZ28 said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


Yeah, you should have followed it. It is such an easy thing to do if you have a test kit, and you have doctorvtec's pinned write-up, and it is VERY descriptive and easy to follow. I ran an established filter on my 130 gallon tank, since day 1 of the fishless cycle, and it only took about 2 weeks to cycle total. It was so great! Now that I have used this method once, I will AWLAYS use it when cycling any future tanks of mine.








~Taylor~


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Yeah, you should have followed it. It is such an easy thing to do if you have a test kit, and you have doctorvtec's pinned write-up, and it is VERY descriptive and easy to follow. I ran an established filter on my 130 gallon tank, since day 1 of the fishless cycle, and it only took about 2 weeks to cycle total. It was so great! Now that I have used this method once, I will AWLAYS use it when cycling any future tanks of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another satisfied customer!


----------



## stone (Apr 18, 2005)

I just had to empty my 165 due to a leak that took me a few days to fix. So I am now re-establishing my water. I got Bio Spira this time and the directions said to go ahead put your fish in it and add the bio Spira at the same time. No cycling needed! Guess Ill find out in a few days how truthfull their advertising really is.

My 300 took me about 2 weeks to cycle because I had plenty of filter material etc. from other tanks. Other tanks have taken 5-6 weeks.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

evo8ny said:


> Yes its normal. Just get some bio spira and it will be cycled in less than 3 days.
> [snapback]1123748[/snapback]​


you've had your tank cycle in 3 days on bio spira?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

When i get a new filter/tank I just put an oz of pure ammonia into the tank..works great lol


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Not to sound like a total weirdo or anything but I just stopped giving a crap about my water tests. I do a water change once a week and seems to work out fine for me. My fish breed every 3 weeks max for me in those conditions and I dont ever test the water anymore.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Slim said:


> Not to sound like a total weirdo or anything but I just stopped giving a crap about my water tests. I do a water change once a week and seems to work out fine for me. My fish breed every 3 weeks max for me in those conditions and I dont ever test the water anymore.
> [snapback]1124628[/snapback]​


i will agree with you there to a point..some people make it sound like there launching shuttles at nasa with all the parameters..and tests


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

the water parameters are the one thing that should be monitored regularly, as they can prevent any damage to your fish before it actually happens. For instance ammonia could be extremely high in your tank, but although you have no visual signs of the damage your P's may be damaged on the inside.


----------



## stone (Apr 18, 2005)

Slim said:


> Not to sound like a total weirdo or anything but I just stopped giving a crap about my water tests. I do a water change once a week and seems to work out fine for me. My fish breed every 3 weeks max for me in those conditions and I dont ever test the water anymore.
> [snapback]1124628[/snapback]​


I think most folks are talking about initial set up of a new tank. It is important to monitor things at least at that point. Ive just in the last couple of years gotten back into the fish hobby from a 25 year layoff, and what we know today compared to then is incredible. Back then cycling a tank was almost unheard of. I used to take my piranhas out of the tank and completely clean it and the filter system once every couple of weeks and as a result I never had a cycled tank. No-wonder my piranhas back then did not grow lke they do now and they eventually died.

By the way, Im on day 2 with the BOI Spira and it appears that my tank is already cycled!

0 amonia
0 Nitrite
trace Nitrate

I have 6 fairly large Piranhas and about 25 fathead minnows in it. Usually by now I would have an amonia reading. I would never even get a Nitrate reading until about week 4-5 before. Now if I can just get them to start eating again. Since the leak happened and they've been moved around they have not eaten. Its been about 12-14 days now. They look fine and are very active! Just no eating.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

stone said:


> Slim said:
> 
> 
> > Not to sound like a total weirdo or anything but I just stopped giving a crap about my water tests. I do a water change once a week and seems to work out fine for me. My fish breed every 3 weeks max for me in those conditions and I dont ever test the water anymore.
> ...


I would wait for a pretty high Nitrate reading until you feel totally in the clear.

Parameter readings are very important during cycling. I try and check mine monthly though. I do 3 changes a week, so the only one I am usually concerned about it pH.


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok, looks like its starting now








Finally got a reading on the Nitrite: .25 ppm
and on the Nitrate: 5.0 ppm
I guess I'm on the way now.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

If I do a water change weekly in my tank and have a good filtration system running than i dont see the need to check parameters all the time once in a great while I used to do it everyday and its just a big waste cause they almost always stay the same as long as you keep your tank clean. I havent checked my parameters in what 6 months atleast and my P's lay eggs at least once every 2 weeks. So i dont see anything wrong with it at all


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Slim said:


> If I do a water change weekly in my tank and have a good filtration system running than i dont see the need to check parameters all the time once in a great while I used to do it everyday and its just a big waste cause they almost always stay the same as long as you keep your tank clean. I havent checked my parameters in what 6 months atleast and my P's lay eggs at least once every 2 weeks. So i dont see anything wrong with it at all
> [snapback]1127247[/snapback]​


Honestly, once a month will suffice if you are good about your changing schedule.

A weekly pH test can't hurt though, because if you are maintaining your tank properly, that is the only thing that has the possibilty of changing.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I do water change/gravel vac once a week due to breeding reasons.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Slim said:


> I do water change/gravel vac once a week due to breeding reasons.
> [snapback]1127716[/snapback]​


Right on. I do 3 a week just because I am anal.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

God I wish I was as anal as you.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Slim said:


> God I wish I was as anal as you.
> [snapback]1128345[/snapback]​


It's not bad LOL. It's 9 gallons a time, 50% total. I like to spread them out.


----------

